# Hindu Skunk at 8 weeks



## Bamm Bamm (Nov 30, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pics of my baby 8 weeks into flowering...

More info in this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/36598-quick-harvest-question.html

Pics taken 2weeks ago with lights on





Taken 20minutes ago right before the lights came on I pulled it into the hallway to snap the pics..LOL


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yeah lots of yellowing I started flushing last saturday.. Ive been told to go about 3 more weeks till harvest on em.. The majority of trichs are cloudy and a few are turning amber presently..


so for Nutrient I was using the following
ro/di filtered to 0ppm
Advanced Nutrients
Barricade, Micro, Grow, Bloom, Mother Earth Tea, Humic Acid, Fulvic Acid, B-52, Carboload, Sensizym, Piranha, Tarantula, Bud Blood, Overdrive, Final Phase

This Hindu Skunk is under a single 1000w HPS in a hydrofarm radiant reflectorhooked directly to a 6" ecotech fan and the light is running on a Powerhouse switachable ballast.. I have a total of three 1000w running presently..

next time around when I'm out of the Advanced Nutrient Im going to go with something simpler and cheaper I spent around $350 on nutrient and thats a bit crazy I think... I was originally going to go Hydro then decided to go soil and went witht he ORGANIC brand..Im not very happy with it.. My new crop that is 3or4weeks into flowering(sorry just smoked=) Im using Happy Frog and so far am very happy with it..

Dan


----------



## bertosolo87 (Nov 30, 2007)

nice nice,,, yea my big bud has all types of yellow leaves... as im flushing right now as well at week 6... they look good... did u top????... im also using happy frog soil.. and the stuff is great.....especially for the quantity and price... good shit..... lemme know how much u harvest if u can...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Nov 30, 2007)

I never topped the plant I actually pickred it up at a dispensary when I went in to pick up some clones it was a mother plant and I picked it up for $60 or $80 I cant remember.. I took about 30 clones off it(there 4weeks in the SOG=) I have pulled about 150grams off it so far though and smoked some and it is great tasting and very potent!!!!! The smell is great.....OH I just remember thi plant is actually in cocopeat I think it is in a 5g container.. my northern lights and purple kush are in 3g bags and the hindu skunk SOG is in 1.5g bags.. I think the harvest is going to be really good for this plant!!=)


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 30, 2007)

Very nice.I love nice short bushes of indicas with nugs galore.Nice job


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 1, 2007)

i have to agree with fletch, your buds are a beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2007)

amazing.....so you didnt top them at all?


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 1, 2007)

That is a beautiful site.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the grat compliments.. No I didn't top it at all I pulled about 30 clones off it though before I started flowing it=) Yeah it looks even better in person I've had to add a few tall stakes to hold the nugs up there soo big and heavy=)... The Northern Lights colas are about 7-10"long and about 5-6"wide=)... a few more weeks on them too I'm goign to try and get some good pictures of the northern lights this weekend at some point. Been riding dirtbikes all day and it's about time to crack a Guiness and smoke some of the Hindu SKunk and Northen Lights I did actually harvest a few days back.. some of the lower branches=)... Thanks again for all the compliments this is my first grow so of course I'm still learning and always seem to be changing everything around and of course now that I have the grow room perfect... I find out the landlord is going to sell my house in a few months...Argh...


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 1, 2007)

.....Amazing


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 1, 2007)

THey look very very good but im not sure if they really need 3 more weeks....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

bitchin' buds...totally amazing....i love those pics! excellent work man!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys.. Yeah im thinking a week or two max on them more pistols are changing color and more and more trichomes are turning milky...

Tahoe58 are you tahoe on the shrommery boards? I love the avatar!!


----------



## djmendoza21 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice plants brreeehhh.

Hahh really need to start a grow agian....


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 4, 2008)

i got me a hindu skunk clone from oaksterdam, its still a baby...you smoke that shit yet...?


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow looking good 

i cant wait to plant my own 

is this strain easy to grow any picky feeding habits?? 


 thats a shit load o bud


----------



## biggbossdc (Jun 6, 2008)

b-e-a-u--t--ful


----------

